# Yashica Electro 35 Shutter Problems



## TarterTurtle (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi, I recently I purchased a Yashica Electro 35 for 15$ on Facebook Marketplace, I thought, hey, if it works, great!, if it doesn't work, Ive wanted to try camera repair, and its only 15$ plus shipping, So i got it, and the shutter didnt fire. Me and my dad took it apart, and found several problems, most of which we have hopefully fixed. The wire that goes from the battery compartment was disconnected, so we soldered it back on, and the electronics worked! but the shutter stills doens't fire. We took the lens apart down to the shutter mechanism, and thats where we got stuck, we found a couple pictures online of how its supposed to work, but no videos. In the attached video, you can see how it is functioning, and that it doesnt fire unless you push the little peg that I pushed, so my guess is that the peg needs to be pushed by something, and that it isnt being pushed by it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 14, 2020)

Facebook Groups

if you want to work with old cameras ...


----------



## TarterTurtle (Dec 14, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> Facebook Groups
> 
> if you want to work with old cameras ...




Thanks!! Ill check it out


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 14, 2020)

Learn Camera Repair: Home

By learning this you can get a lot of cheap not working cameras into working condition.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 14, 2020)

Get a copy of the Service Manual on that site ... as I see you are getting some feedback from the FB group.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 15, 2020)

Wow this brings back memories, I bought one of these right after they came out in the 60's. Can't remember much about the camera, didn't keep it long, but I think that was because I went to Pentax to have the ability to change lenses.

Good luck with the repairs. If you get it fixed you'll have to post some shots.


----------



## TarterTurtle (Dec 15, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> Good luck with the repairs. If you get it fixed you'll have to post some shots.


Yeah, I don't think the repairs are going to work, while replacing the POD, I dropped the replacement one into the camera, so I tried to do it by taking the lens off, let's just say that didn't work, but this was my first time trying this, so I can't really expect myself to fix it first try.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 15, 2020)

TarterTurtle said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck with the repairs. If you get it fixed you'll have to post some shots.
> ...



Bummer, at least you have spare parts for another one now. LOL


----------



## compur (Dec 15, 2020)

It helps to start with simpler cameras. I started with Argus models like the C3 and Argoflex TLRs.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 16, 2020)

Keep going with repairing it ... I broke many things the first time I tried repairing them ... use the resources available to you.

"In a dark place we find ourselves, 
and a little more *knowledge* lights our way. 
Fear is the path to the dark side."
- Master Yoda


----------



## vin88 (Dec 17, 2020)

a spare "parts parts" camera is esentual ! you can learn just by taking them apart,  maybe not with a 1920 Leica,  but,    it can be done,  this is how Edison invented the light bulb ! there are many old printed manules,  some may be "on line".      good luck,   vin


----------

